
Belgian Lab Brews New Chip Recipe - Libertatea
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/05/belgian-lab-brews-new-chip-recipe/
======
maaarghk
Everybody knows that III-Vs are faster. Everybody also knows that they are
extremely, extremely expensive compared to silicon.

